# Spooky Image help



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm trying to source images for my 2010 invites, something spooky that I can use as a backdrop or main image. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gatty2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

Brother Grim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm trying to source images for my 2010 invites, something spooky that I can use as a backdrop or main image. Anyone have any suggestions?


I was in the Grampians today and took a stroll to the Silverband Falls. It must be good drinking water because many of the other tourists were drinking straight from them
_____________________
Koozies | Great Koozies


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Google images search  

Here's a few that came up when I searched spooky if you've got somethin more specific it would be better.
Free Spooky Halloween Wallpapers and Spooky Halloween Backgrounds
http://www.3drt.com/savers/dark_mansion/haunted-house-wallpaper-1-1600.jpg
http://stupidtrio.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/graveyard012.jpg


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

> Google images search


Seriously?  Do you honestly think I wouldn't check that first?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Something like this?




























If you like any of them.... I think....I can edit out the text.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's some I've done in the past.You're welcome to use them.
I'll have one more on a seperate post.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 15, 2010)

last one ...............


----------

